# New member near Penistone Sheffield



## Just Retired 63 (Nov 28, 2016)

Hi,Just to say hello from Paul and Jenny.


----------



## The laird (Nov 28, 2016)

Hi welcome along and enjoy


----------



## GreggBear (Nov 28, 2016)

Just Retired 63 said:


> Hi,Just to say hello from Paul and Jenny.



Hi Paul & Jenny used to be an old haunt of mine years ago. Anyone remember the Black Bull? Welcome to the forum:drive::dance::wave::welcome::goodluck:


----------



## yorkslass (Nov 28, 2016)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## Keithchesterfield (Nov 28, 2016)

Keep warm - and welcome

:dog::dog::dog:


----------



## yorkieowl (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi and :welcome: to the forum, I love Penistone and surrounding areas.


----------



## mikigough (Nov 29, 2016)

:welcome::have fun:


----------



## antiquesam (Nov 29, 2016)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 29, 2016)

ah penistone  we lived there quite a few years back ,on Sheffield road near the brittania pub  is it still open . the river that ran close to the house we had was great ,full of fish ,some lovely grayling  or  commonly known as the lady of the stream .


----------



## Deleted member 20892 (Nov 29, 2016)

Hello from just down the road, in sheffield.!

jt


----------



## Cass (Nov 29, 2016)

GreggBear said:


> Hi Paul & Jenny used to be an old haunt of mine years ago. Anyone remember the Black Bull? Welcome to the forum:drive::dance::wave::welcome::goodluck:



I remember the Black Bull, The Spread on a Thursday afternoon and the Disco at the old Crown on a Saturday night


----------



## Cass (Nov 29, 2016)

mandrake said:


> ah penistone  we lived there quite a few years back ,on Sheffield road near the brittania pub  is it still open . the river that ran close to the house we had was great ,full of fish ,some lovely grayling  or  commonly known as the lady of the stream .



My Dad ran Brit many years ago my Sister still lives on across the road


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Nov 29, 2016)

Heeellloooo & Welcome along, Hope to catch you on the boards.
Enjoy.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Nov 29, 2016)

Cass said:


> My Dad ran Brit many years ago my Sister still lives on across the road



whats hi name and how long since . i am going back some 15 years


----------



## Cass (Nov 30, 2016)

mandrake said:


> whats hi name and how long since . i am going back some 15 years



His name is John, it was longer than that he left in the early/mid eighties


----------



## Just Retired 63 (Dec 1, 2016)

*Living Near Penistone*

Hi fellow members,

Penistone still is a lovely market town but is expanding like so many other places.
Pubs are still there along with new tesco and new commercial properties.
It's a nice place in summer but cold in the winter.
I have watched every video on youtube filmed by keith Chesterfield and have found them all very interesting,some of the aires we have already visited.

Our favourite is the video where the man in the white van justs misses hitting keiths motorhome,the comment had us in stiches!! thankyou keith,keep them coming.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Dec 2, 2016)

Just Retired 63 said:


> Hi fellow members,
> 
> Penistone still is a lovely market town but is expanding like so many other places.
> Pubs are still there along with new tesco and new commercial properties.
> ...



we called into penistone a couple of weeks ago on the way back home from manchester ,ok long way round but decided to have a ride to the old place .new tesco is ok ,but i bet folk still miss the old market ,i remember the fur and feather auction and the other odds and sod auction as i called it .anybody heared any more about the big cat that was reputed to stalk the locality ,quite a few old locals had  said they had seen it out and about . mind you they could have partaken of the famous penistone home brew vodka that did the rounds when we lived there ,it temporally blinded one or two and put them in hospital


----------



## Acti (Dec 2, 2016)

:welcome: to the forum :drive:


----------



## wildman (Dec 6, 2016)

welcome to the wildside. Enjoy


----------



## campervanannie (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## oldish hippy (Dec 9, 2016)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## LIFEBOATMAN (Dec 10, 2016)

*Hello*

I'm just down the road from you in Barnsley, visit the Paramount quite often, love traveling around the North/Cumbria using camping club sites, Motorhome club events and some wild camping.
We may meet up sometime, somewhere!!!!!!


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 17, 2016)

Hi and welcome along.


----------



## Haaamster (Dec 17, 2016)

Welcome


----------

